

Ask HN: Has YC ever invested in a startup built with PHP  - eurohacker

Simple question.<p>Havent noticed any of the startups where Ycombinator has invested that is built with PHP language ( Ruby and Python seem to be the favourites ),
 )
======
gexla
How about Wepay, which even hired PHP Founder Rasmus Lerdorf.

ETA: And I see Rasmus Lerdorf released a deployment tool he developed there
written in PHP because Capistrano couldn't do everything he needed. I have
been looking for something like this. Thanks for asking this question, I would
likely have never found this otherwise! ;)

~~~
eurohacker
anything else ?

Facebook also hired some PHP founders to "get rid of PHP by using PHP" ,
eventually some new compiler was developed,

was that the reason they hired Lerdorf - too late to chage the language and to
to minimize the damage that comes from being a PHP-based startup ? Seems like
this could be true - because as you mentioned:

"Rasmus Lerdorf released a deployment tool he developed there written in PHP
because Capistrano couldn't do everything he needed."

~~~
gexla
Heysan is another one based on a job posting where they were looking for a
CodeIgniter developer in 2007. They have since been eaten up by another
company so I don't know what they have going now.

I'm not going to play the PHP bashing game. PHP is a tool and I'm neutral on
tools. They are in my tool box and I grab the one best suited for the job. As
a professional web developer, sometimes I have the luxury of my own choice,
sometimes I don't.

Also, I don't see how developing a deployment tool because the existing tools
fall short of your needs is an indication of poor language choice.

Anyways, all you have to do is a Google search to answer your own question. I
found two in a quick search, I could probably find more.

------
petervandijck
It's a troll-ish question, not a "simple question". Sorry. Flagged.

~~~
dclaysmith
Well, trollish or not, I'm kind of curious. HAS anyone put together a
technology breakdown of YC companies?

